# Does eating protein help you lose weight?



## Carina1962 (May 18, 2011)

someone at work told me that eating a little protein at each meal will help with weight loss as it speeds up metabolism?  does anyone agree with this?


----------



## PTM (May 19, 2011)

*Protein can help*

Protein isnt a magic bullet 
But it can help 

Generaly protein rich foods make you feel fuller for longer
Not a bad thing Even if your not yet into exercise

If you get into exercise protein is the key building block to build and repair your body

A low carb low GI protein shake after exercise is a good way to increase protein intake at a minimal calorie cost 
Check out Holand & Barret Soya protein

Research on protein helping sugar levels is contradictory
Try increasing your protein intake as an element of an over all healthy plan
It wont do you any harm
If your exercising I think it could help & become part of your routine


Good Luck
PTM

PS regular exercise will increse your metabolism & obviousley burn more calories


----------



## cazscot (May 20, 2011)

Hi Catrina, I havent heard of protien speeding up your metabolism but I watched a TV programme a while back about the 10 tips to loose weight and they mentioned that eating protien will keep you fuller for longer.  There was an experiment where they fed three manual workers the same amount of calories but different ratios of fat protein etc and asked them to chart their hunger and the guy that had the most protein was the least hungry could last longer without food. HTH


----------

